# [SOLVED] Question regarding Asus P5N32-E SLI and Sound Blaster Xtremegamer soundcard



## Feklar (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this forum and I have a rather perplexing problem. I recently decided to remove the Supreme FX card that came with my P5N32E SLI MB in favor of a Sound blaster Xtremegamer card. The new card works and sounds great. The problem I have now is every time I start my computer I get the following message: "Your audio hardware configuration has changed. You must reinstall SoundMAX." I deleted the SoundMAX program in Add or Remove programs, removed the Supreme Card, disabled onboard HD audio in the bios, and even deleted the folders in the registry for SoundMAX. If I search for files with the name SoundMAX, nothing shows up yet I still get the message. Any idea how to stop it from showing up. Help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Question regarding Asus P5N32-E SLI and Sound Blaster Xtremegamer soundcard*

you could have left soundmax as it was
see if it is still listed in the device manager


----------



## Feklar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Question regarding Asus P5N32-E SLI and Sound Blaster Xtremegamer soundcard*

It is not listed in the device manager and can not find it at all if I do a search. As for leaving SoundMAX as it was, simply removing the old Supreme FX card and installing the new card gave me the error message even before I deleted the program. Puzzling.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Question regarding Asus P5N32-E SLI and Sound Blaster Xtremegamer soundcard*

is it's icon still in the control panel


----------



## Feklar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Question regarding Asus P5N32-E SLI and Sound Blaster Xtremegamer soundcard*

No it's icon is gone from the control panel. There is no trace of the program other than when I start my computer, then I get the message.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Question regarding Asus P5N32-E SLI and Sound Blaster Xtremegamer soundcard*

run cccleaner
http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...t&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNGJrTzG254_y_RU8v8-UxeAd8NSBA


----------



## Feklar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Question regarding Asus P5N32-E SLI and Sound Blaster Xtremegamer soundcard*

I will try that and post the result. Thanks.


----------



## Feklar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Question regarding Asus P5N32-E SLI and Sound Blaster Xtremegamer soundcard*

I'm glad to say that ccleaner did the trick. It found a lone entry that was causing the message to pop up every time the computer. I then deleted the entry and the problem is gone. Thanks dai. :woot:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------



## ccollett222 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Feklar,

I just recently bought the Asus P5N32-E SLI motherboard as an open box product. The only thing that was missing from the box was the Supreme FX Sound Card.

I was wondering if you would be interested in selling your adapter for the motherboard, seeing that you are not going to be using it. :4-dontkno Just thought I would ask. If you are interested, please post and I will figure a way of contacting you and aranging the sale.

Thanks,
CCollett222


----------



## Feklar (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I can help you out with that. Let me know how to go about making an arrangement.


----------



## mark2881 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, 
This the first time I have used a forum and I am a bit of a newbie.
I have exactly the same problem but the scan did not fix the problem for me.
Can you please suggest any other solutions.
Many thanks,
M.W


----------



## mark2881 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,
Think I found a solution:

Opened
: Program files (x86)
: Analog devices
: Core

And deleted folder contents.

Hope this is a safe thing too do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the computer is still operateing ok it's not a problem it pays to back up first when you are not sure of the result


----------

